# How to make.....



## PinkHedgehog (Oct 16, 2012)

How would you make this sort of cage?? I'm in the UK if that makes a difference....


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

It's called a C&C cage (Cubes & Coroplast). If you look it up on Google you'll find a lot of information and tutorials. It's really easy to make.
For example here: http://www.guineapigcages.com/howto.htm


----------



## PinkHedgehog (Oct 16, 2012)

Draenog said:


> It's called a C&C cage (Cubes & Coroplast). If you look it up on Google you'll find a lot of information and tutorials. It's really easy to make.
> For example here: http://www.guineapigcages.com/howto.htm


Thank you!!!


----------

